# Your Optimal Marble Shooting Setup



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I have problems banding a marble shooter (I do it with TBG): either it is too strong and gives me handslaps, or is too slow or too week.. etc.

Now, what is by your experience your best/optimal marble shooting setup (please fill in only the data that makes sense for your setup and add more if needed):

material (stone, glass):

diameter:

weight:

type of bands (TBG etc.):

number of bands per side:

width at fork:

width at pouch:

number of tubes per side:

if semi-tapered, what is the ratio of thin to thick part:

active rubber length:

total length when stretched:

(stretch ratio):

do you know the power of this setup (in kg or lbs):

do you know the speed of this setup:

have you ever measured how far it can shoot at 45 degrees:

other:

I appreciate any data,

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

For me and with TBG (for glass marbles, 16mm, 5 grams):

-1 band per side

-22/23 cm length

-2.5cm width at the fork

-1.5cm width at the pouch

Note: The new TBG is slightly thinner, so I recommend to increase the width of the bands a little

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What size marbles? What method of band attachment? ie, Outside the fork or over the top. A 3/4 TO 1/2 taper works well with 5/8" marbles. If your getting hand slaps , make sure your bands are attached as close to the top of the forks as possible.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hmm, i dont think about all this technical stuff. i just pick up ammo and shoot. ive shot so much now, that i just have a bit of a feel or idea of what is going to happen. sorry i couldnt of been more help.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

What works for me is a 1" to 3\4" taper at around 7" tie to tie for my 31 to 32" draw. Most all of my forks have a 2"+\- fork gap, tied ott. For hand slap you might want to try the smallest lightest pouch you can get away with. This is shooting 1\2" glass marbles. Almost forgot 1 band per side tbg


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

thank you very much for your ansewers; in the near future I hope that I will be able to test all of these setups and give you some feedback.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

trumark classic with daisy tubes 1/2 inch marbles daw to cheek


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Could one of the moderators move this thread to "Band & Tubes" area?

I believe it is a more appropriate section of the forum and hopefully would get much more response.

I almost exclusively shoot glass marbles (16mm, 5gr) as it is the most available and cheapest ammo for me, and trust that a lot of shooters from around the world shoot this ammo.

I am still far away from finding my own 'setup', at the moment still shooting the standard 0.3 latex from simple shot (came with the scout but can also order separately), believe it is 7/8" straight (CMIIW, pls) and I shorten it to 7" for my 29"-30" draw. I know I don't max that set by any means, but I'm hoping that it will compensate with longer life.

However, I do not know what is the speed I'm getting out of it, nor how heavy the pull is, as long as the marbles fly straight to 10 meters, I'm fine.

Want to try dgui's setup, as he's shooting a lot of marbles as well, he's using Tex Shooter's small tubes, single and cut to around 5 1/2" if I'm not mistaken. I couldn't get Tex's, so I ordered some from Simple Shot, hoping they would be quite equal, still on the way, can't report on that.

Owh, and I have a recurve from Wingshooter that is rigged with a single 1842 (forgot the length, sorry), it does throw the marbles straight at 10 meters but I don't think it shoots faster than the latex bands, however, it does not give me any handslap.

I do hope some of the (much) more experience shooters could chime in and share their experience for this type of ammo


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi squirrel squasher, hi Spectre,

thank you for you inputs, I have put them in my database and I hope will use them in this or that way eventualy.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done Sir!


----------

